

FriendFeed presentation from MIT/Stanford Venture Lab - bootload
http://bret.appspot.com/entry/friendfeed-presentation-venture-lab

======
jasonlbaptiste
Many thanks again to Brett and company for speaking at the event!

------
dustineichler
friendfeed does so many things right and i'm taking notes... constantly.

